# Erstes MS SQL Projekt - Speicherung



## Fohnbit (29. Jan 2018)

Hallo,

ich frage per SQL einige Tabellen ab und muss das Ergebnis, nachdem ich es noch etwas modifiziert habe, als CSV speichern.

Wie soll ich am besten die SQL Abfrage im Speicher halten, damit ich das Ergebnis noch etwas verändern kann und danach als CSV abspeichere?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe bei den ersten Schritten!


----------



## krgewb (4. Feb 2018)

Tabellen können schön mithilfe von zweidimensionalen Object-Arrays realisiert werden.


----------



## mrBrown (4. Feb 2018)

Indem man Zeilen als sinnvolle Objekte modelliert, zweidimensionale Objekt-Arrays sind dafür meistens Unfug


----------

